# je m'en fiche / s'en ficher



## Franklin91

Hola, esa expresion me parece que sinifica algo así como "me importa un bledo", pero quiero saber si esa forma de decirlo es demasiado vulgar o si hay alguna forma más vulgar de decir eso. Gracias


----------



## Marlluna

Je m'en fiche no es vulgar. Lo dice la gente de cierta edad, creo yo.
"Je m'en fous" sí que podría considerarse como vulgar,  pero como la dice todo el mundo... 
¿Qué opinan los franceses?


----------



## josepbadalona

si quieres quedar en un registro elevado dirás : ça m'est égal

"je m'en fiche" no es vulgar pero no te aconsejo que se lo digas a tu jefe... no por las palabras usadas sino por la idea que expresan

en cambio, a tu jefe, le puedes decir que xxxx no da golpe y "il s'en fiche"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Más vulgar es .  je m´en fous ou je m´en balance.
Je m´en fiche se usa bastante, !otra cosa es quién se lo digas¡


----------



## lpfr

El "jemenfoutisme"  es una especialidad francesa. No he comprendido si buscas una expresión "elegante" o una de baja ralea. Porque los ejemplos que te han dado son más bien elegantes o familiares, pero hay una buena variedad de equivalentes vulgares.


----------



## yserien

¿Pero,je m'en fous y je m'en fiche no son formas del mismo verbo ,foutre ?
Es una forma coloquial de decir eso no me interesa,no me incumbe,paso. Creo que solamente el tono y las circunstancias le dan más o menos carácter....digamos grosero.


----------



## lpfr

Originalmente "je m'en fous" era muy grosero. La palabra "foutre" significa "esperma" y el verbo "foutre" tiene que ver con eso. Un termino menos grosero, pero menos grosero fue 'je m'en fiche". Pero "ficher" solo es otra forma más ilustrada de "foutre". Con el tiempo, los dos términos han perdido fuerza y ha sido necesario de inventar términos más fuertes y más groseros. Desde el más ligero "je m'en balance" a uno de los más soeces "je m'en bats les couilles", hay toda una armada de expresiones adaptadas a cada gusto y a cada presupuesto.


----------



## yserien

lpfr said:


> Originalmente "je m'en fous" era muy grosero. La palabra "foutre" significa "esperma" y el verbo "foutre" tiene que ver con eso. Un termino menos grosero, pero menos grosero fue 'je m'en fiche". Pero "ficher" solo es otra forma más ilustrada de "foutre". Con el tiempo, los dos términos han perdido fuerza y ha sido necesario de inventar términos más fuertes y más groseros. Desde el más ligero "je m'en balance" a uno de los más soeces "je m'en bats les couilles", hay toda una armada de expresiones adaptadas a cada gusto y a cada presupuesto.


Muchas gracias ipfr. Por supuesto que je ne m'en fous pas de tes leçons.


----------



## Rafaelito

otras, coloquiales pero no groseras
je m'en tape
je m'en tamponne


----------



## isancho

holaa!!.. querria saber que significa esta expresion: "tu t'en fiche de moi"... es algo asi como "me tomas el pelo?" .. es que no le encuentro mucho sentido.. gracias!!


----------



## Paquita

La frase no es correcta.

Debe ser: 
Tu *te* fiche*s* de moi: me estás tomando el pelo
o
Tu t'en fiche*s, ..*. de moi.: mal construida, pero posible con el tono, oralmente con el sentido de "no te importa...no te importo yo".


----------



## poorBear

Hola

Diría : No te preocupas por mí.


----------



## martatxu

Hola/Salut:
Lo cierto es que sin conocer el contexto, como dice Paquit&,... me iría directamente a la expresión coloquial "Tu pasas de mí" como reproche, pero, ¡vete a saber!...
Hasta pronto/À la prochaine...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

isancho said:


> holaa!!.. querria saber que significa esta expresion: "tu t'en fiche de moi"... es algo asi como "me tomas el pelo?" .. es que no le encuentro mucho sentido.. gracias!!


 
Para mí, la frase es correcta. Solo le falta una "s" al verbo: 

- *tu t'en fiches de moi*, es decir, *te importo poco, no te importo*.


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Para mí, la frase es correcta.



Gramaticalmente no...
No puede haber en la misma frase los dos OI "en" y "de moi", excepto si cortamos y el "de moi" viene tras una pausa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Gramaticalmente no...
> No puede haber en la misma frase los dos OI "en" y "de moi", excepto si cortamos y el "de moi" viene tras una pausa.


 
Debí decir que es una construcción típica del lenguaje hablado.


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Debí decir que es una construcción típica del lenguaje hablado.



Sí, por eso he dicho:
1) que no es correcto
2) que tiene sentido oralemente, si se restablece la pausa necesaria (he puesto una coma y tres puntitos)

También he recalcado la diferencia de sentido entre:
- tu te fiches de moi : broma o burla
- tu t'en fiches : indiferencia


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec les explications que tu as données, *Paquita*. Elles me semblent parfaites. C'est seulement cette virgule qui me gêne: dans la langue parlée je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une pause entre le verbe et le OI.


----------



## Paquita

Je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais dit ça et on ne me l'a jamais dit  !

Mais si je devais l'écrire, dans un dialogue inventé, je la mettrais... (si tant est que j'écrive ça !)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Moi non plus je ne l'ai jamais employé et on ne me l'a jamais dit non plus. Par contre, je l'ai entendu dire à d'autres .


----------



## isancho

muchas gracias por sus respuestas =) ... duda resuelta =)


----------

